# Essential Plan with Quinn-money saving advice?



## TableEnd (25 Apr 2012)

Hi all, my husbands essential plan is up for renewal next month and he got his renewal in the post yesterday. It is 721 per annum. Both our children and my own healthcare are paid by my work. So he is on this policy on his own. 

Has anyone any advice on ways in which we might save money on his renewal? or there similar plans he could avail of? 

Many thanks


----------



## gipimann (25 Apr 2012)

I switched from essential to essential starter a couple of years ago, and switched again to Company Health on last renewal (all with Quinn).

Cover is similar but not identical, so you'll need to check the T&Cs to make sure it covers whatever you require.

The Health Information Authority (www.hia.ie) has comparison information regarding health insurance products.


----------



## imogen (26 Apr 2012)

*The HIA website is absolutely useless...*

Don't bother. It's a major disappointment. Here's what happened to me today.

- Get ridiculously high renewal quote from Quinn in post.
- No email address on letter. Stupid marketing sticker trying to persuade you to waste your time in a call centre queue to get a "better" price ie let their salespeople bore you to death. Have to look up email. Send email requesting their absolutely cheapest plan.
- Receive email back that's basically only 50 euros less than ridiculous price. Seems to be the 10% discount under another name. Now called "Essential First" Still unaffordable.
- Go to HIA website. Try to compare plans as am raging with Quinn's tactics. Not possible as Quinn have given their cheap plan a new name that is not even on the HIA website. Website incomprehensible.

Why exactly is there not just a one page comparison website with a big table that gives price and cover? It's not rocket science! What are the HIA staff paid for, exactly?

I don't care about private rooms bells or whistles. I just would rather not die while waiting for a public bed if I needed inpatient treatment. Does anyone know what is the CHEAPEST plan for inpatient cover, and if so would they mind posting the details here?

Thanks!

Imogen


----------



## pj111 (26 Apr 2012)

Essential First is the cheapest at €485 plus 3 per cent direct debit charge. €228 of that is levy.


----------



## imogen (30 Apr 2012)

Thank you so much pj111. When I went back to the HIA site the next day, the Essential First plan was showing and their information staff sent me the link, so either I went temporarily blind  or it was updated. HIA say they cannot put 200 plans on one webpage. I still think they should, ordered by price, and let people see the features all together...

I can't believe the amount of levy. That's ridiculous!

Best wishes

Imogen


----------



## NovaFlare77 (30 Apr 2012)

imogen said:


> Thank you so much pj111. When I went back to the HIA site the next day, the Essential First plan was showing and their information staff sent me the link, so either I went temporarily blind  or it was updated. HIA say they cannot put 200 plans on one webpage. I still think they should, ordered by price, and let people see the features all together...
> 
> I can't believe the amount of levy. That's ridiculous!
> 
> ...



Here's a list of all plans, ordered by price - [broken link removed].


----------

